# Lätta² werbung?



## DoppelX (2. September 2002)

hi leute,

ich habe ein foto von einem paar und das möchte ich wie in der neuen lätta werbung machen. wie haben sie das gemacht?

also die plakate ihr wisst schon.. 

erklärung:
auf diesen plakat ist bei dem menschen wie in biologie die warmen und kalten stellen zu sehen.. rot ist warm blau ist kalt und so weiter.

beispiel:
http://www.laetta.de/177.htm

danke im voraus


----------



## stiffy (2. September 2002)

selbermalen... sowas wurd schon öfters gefragt. es gibt keine möglichkeit die körpertemperatur über n einfaches foto rauszufinden


----------



## DoppelX (2. September 2002)

ne schon klar *g* aber faken?


----------



## nanda (2. September 2002)

meines erachtens sind das gerade keine thermografie bzw. wärmebilder, sondern einfach coloured pics. 

ich denke, mit den filter factory filters, andrews filter collection oder harry´s filters (alles freeware) und ein bißchen rumprobieren bekommst du was brauchbares hin.


----------



## DoppelX (2. September 2002)

danke.. ich hätte nun eigentlich auch muster getippt


----------



## freekazoid (2. September 2002)

sowas meint ihr?

2min arbeit. ohne plugins oder so. nix filter. nur verlaufsumsetzung.
good n8.


----------



## shiver (3. September 2002)

jepp. so würd ichs auch machen -  mit nem verlauf.


----------



## DoppelX (3. September 2002)

aso also in einem verlauf mehere farben rein?


----------



## nanda (3. September 2002)

freekazoid, du bist halt unser ps-gott 

und du wirst mit deinen zeiten von posting zu posting immer besser *aufdieschulterklopf*

macht halt die erfahrung.

wenn du schon auf die harte ps-pur-tour stehst, dann erkläre es doch so, daß sich ein sachkundiger dritter in angemessener zeit ein klares bild von deiner vorgehensweise machen kann.


----------



## DoppelX (3. September 2002)

jep das wäre mal nicht schlecht


----------



## mirscho (3. September 2002)

halli hallo...

ja freeky, ps gott...nur...ein ps gott müsste auch wissen das dies noch einfacher geht...

stichwort: gradiationskurven

bis denne...


----------



## boris (3. September 2002)

hab mich auch mal versucht


----------



## DoppelX (3. September 2002)

@boris natoll und ich stehe dumm da  würdest du es bitte erklären? deins ist ganz gut.. weils auch auf einen menschen ist.


----------



## freekazoid (3. September 2002)

rofl

@ spliner:
is so. bin ich wirklich nicht auf die idee gekommen. aber danke für den tipp 

@ doppelx:
bin ein sozialer ps-gott(herrjeh gleich wird mir übel). deswegen nochmal ausführlicher:
die ganze sache ist eigentlich relativ einfach. wie schon gesagt, öffne das bild deiner wahl und erstelle einen neuen verlauf mit den 'lätta-farben'. diesen speicherst du dann per 'neu'-schaltfläche ab und schliesst das verlaufsfenster wieder.
soweit so gut, gehst du ins menü 'bild/einstellungen/verlaufsumsetzung' und wählst dann deinen gerade erstellten 'lätta-verlauf'.
dieser wird dann auf das bild angewendet.
hier unten noch meinen verlauf.

ps: meins ist nicht auf einem menschen??


----------



## boris (3. September 2002)

so hab mal das von freaka versucht jedoch is sein verlauf nich dolle 
hab deshalb bissl rumprobiert siehe anhang


----------



## boris (3. September 2002)

und da ich nich weiss wie/ob man 2 bilder anhängen kann, hier "meine" lösung mit dem verlauf oben drüber(freakas technik)
ps: das funzt nur, wenn die person genügen verschiedene farben hat, wenns große, fast einfarbige flächen zu sehen sind, wirds nix

ansonsten kann man mit autokontrast und tonwertkorrektur helle/dunkle flächen verstärken, dann  gehts wieder wunderbar 

//edit1: alle mal freaka mit 5 bewerten! denn damit gehts um einiges besser und leichter als mit gradiationskurven .. siehe ein pic von alizee weiter oben.

//edit2: nochwas .. wenn ihr euch die wallpaper auf der lätta page anguckt, sieht man, dass die nich immer den selben verlauf an ähnlichen stellen haben. zb.: haare sind mal rot, blau, grün etc .. dazu einfach die farben im verlauf vertauschen, das wars 

//edit3: wahlweise kann man auch mit brushen, 2 pics(die selben) die mit anderen verläufen verarbeitet worben, faden, dann erhält man zb bei harn nen verlauf von rot nach grün oder so


ciao


----------



## nanda (3. September 2002)

ich finde, freekazoid hat die lätta-geschichte in seinem ersten pic ganz gut hinbekommen. farben sind ok und auch das bißchen dirty stimmt.

ansonsten bin ich immer wieder verwundert. der befehl  verlaufsumsetzung war mir bisher noch nicht so präsent.


----------



## boris (3. September 2002)

aber mit "seinem" verlauf finde ich, dass die nich so aussehn wie die von lätta, da 1. weiss dabei is und 2. die farben zu schwach sind. er sollte die reinen farben rgb und gelb farben nehmen


----------



## nanda (3. September 2002)

ist ja eigentlich auch wurscht. ihr habt´s beide prima gemacht. 

der verlauf von freek entspricht aber von den farben und der abfolge (weiß-grün-rot-gelb/orange-blau) eher dem auf dem lätta-plastikbehältnis.


----------



## DoppelX (3. September 2002)

@freak.. doch deins ist auch mensch  hab ich nur später erkannt.

hier mal was von mir!
hoffe es íst nicht zu schlecht


----------



## DoppelX (3. September 2002)

äm und das bild  (hatt gerade nicht geklappt)
Die nase ist zwar komisch aber naja


----------



## boris (3. September 2002)

@ nanda: sind aber nich die farben von den wallpapern 
aber egal. ich denk ma das thema ist erledigt


----------



## DoppelX (3. September 2002)

@boris.. wie meintest das mit dem faden? wegen 2 verläufen wie geht dat denn? *dumm sei*


----------



## boris (3. September 2002)

also, nimm das ausgangspic und duplizier es.
auf das untere wendest du meinen verlauf an, s.o.
dann vertauscht du zb. das rot mit dem grün und wendet den verlauf auf das obere pic an.
nun erstellst du eine ebenenmaske auf der obereb ebene und mit strg+i invertierst du sie damit sie schwatz ist. nun kannst du mit dem airbrushtoll und ~ 20% deckkraft auf die ebene mit weiss malen und die gewünschten bereiche sichtbar zu machen
ps: über posivite bewertungen freu ich mich immer


----------



## hiphop-mouse (3. September 2002)

versuchs mal mit dem filter hier: http://www.redprince.net/download/fliproll.exe

da kann man z.B. so was machen:












muss du halt bisschen rumspielen


----------



## DoppelX (3. September 2002)

hehe jaja bekommst gleich ne bewertung *g*
das mal gut mit ebenen masken zu arbeiten.. hab damit noch NIE was gemacht..


----------



## boris (3. September 2002)

@ xx: is easy. 
schwarz=unsichtbar
weiss=sichtbar

@ hh-mouse: plug-ins stinken  und das sieht zu dem nimmal gut aus ^^
ciao


----------



## nanda (3. September 2002)

und ich dachte immer mein hund hätte in die ecke gekeckert. 

dabei kommt es aus meinem rechner. 

danke für den tip, boris.


----------



## DoppelX (3. September 2002)

ich glaub ich habe für den anfang ein einigermassen aktzeptables ergebniss 
ich werde mal im alten bio buch nach einem bild suchen und die farben rausfiltern und für den verlauf nehmen.
hier das aktuelle.


----------



## boris (3. September 2002)

@ nanda: hö?


----------



## nanda (3. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von boris _
> *@ hh-mouse: plug-ins stinken  und das sieht zu dem nimmal gut aus ^^
> ciao *


----------



## boris (3. September 2002)

achso 
jetzt erst verstanden 
hab mal ein tut erstellt und gepostet, schauts euch mal an.


----------



## Maniacy (6. September 2002)

Naja ursprünglich ist das gar kein neuer Computereffekt und schon gar kein Thermobild...
Das fotochemische Verfahren nennt sich Farbsolarisation oder Isohelie. Es ist allerdings, wenn du es selbst im Labor machst, sehr teuer und schwierig denn es erfordert eine Zweitbelichtung während der Verarbeitung. 
Man scheint es ja auch per PS nachstellen zu können.
Wenn trotzdem jemand daran interessiert ist bitte HIER KLICKEN UND MAIL SCHREIBEN 

mfG
Maniacy


----------



## Terrance & Philipp (7. September 2002)

Bin interessiert, ich denke mal viele hier.
Kannst du mal hier posten?


----------



## boris (8. September 2002)

kannst ja nen tut machen und posten


----------

